# Best natural look tyre dressing?!?



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2007)

Which is the best/longest lasting product to give a natural black finish without the gloss and stickiness?

Thanks fellas


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

cg new look trim gel, best so far for me :thumb:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

303 Aerospace i found to be pretty good. Cant comment on durability though as i only put it on Saturday.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

much sure you buff off any left over residue

i use megs tyre gel,never had any problems with it
if you want a softer looking product - almost matt finish i use AG instant tyre spray


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

cg new look trim gel for me. Looks shiney when first applied, but gives a matt finish once dry.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Zym0l Tyre gives a very natural looking satin finish.  No shiny, sticky mess. 

Alan W


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Megs #38. Great stuff and never gets much of mention. It looks really natural and last pretty well. You don't get any sling off it either.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Megs #38. Great stuff and never gets much of mention. It looks really natural and last pretty well. You don't get any sling off it either.


Yes, nice stuff Donny but it's no longer available as it's wasn't VOC compliant.

Alan W


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Zym0l Tyre gives a very natural looking satin finish.  No shiny, sticky mess.
> 
> Alan W


^^ I agree - I use ***** tyre - leaves a nice matt natural new tyre look.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Yes, nice stuff Donny but it's no longer available as it's wasn't VOC compliant.
> 
> Alan W


Oh....I didn't know that. I do have a 1ltr bottle I'm working my way through though.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Zym0l Tyre gives a very natural looking satin finish.  No shiny, sticky mess.
> 
> Alan W


another one for this


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

CG New Look Gel for me also - I find I have to make sure that the tyres are scrubbed clean before applying, that way the durability will be much better,


----------



## 350gt (Oct 10, 2007)

Like Swissvax, and it smells good too.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Z16 for me very nice and not to bling bling


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

ive found sometimes it depends on the type and age of tyre, i use AG mainly and on a brand new tyre can look really shiny, but on the other hand i put same stuff on a tyre about 2 year old left a matt finish.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

after saying that CG new look trim gel was the best i went back and tried Megs Endurance again, and i cant workout which one is actually better


----------



## MrBitsy (Nov 24, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Z16 for me very nice and not to bling bling


Yes, Zaino Z16 for me. I find the CG new trim Gel to be a pain to apply because it is so thick - takes time to get into the crevices. The Z16 is like milk, so it applies much quicker and gets into the crevices really easy.


----------



## bryand (Jan 14, 2007)

Swissvax Pneu works well and is spray-and-forget so couldn't be much simpler/easier.


----------



## evolution8ster (Jun 23, 2008)

:car:..


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Swissvax Pneu or CG New Look Gel like them both!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

303 for me - 2 coats, and I find durability good enough, but then 303 is so much more versatile than being restricted to tyre duty.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Smartwax Dressing. Smells of Coconut, dries to a lovely natural look, non sticky, and provides a long lasting waterproof protective layer.

It does not get much better:thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> much sure you buff off any left over residue
> 
> i use megs tyre gel,never had any problems with it


same here.really impressed with it but has to be used sparingly


----------



## kin (Dec 12, 2007)

Wozza said:


> ^^ I agree - I use ***** tyre - leaves a nice matt natural new tyre look.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## kin (Dec 12, 2007)

kin said:


> +1 :thumb:


Here's my car with Z tyre, very natural looking, no nasty looking shine on tyres...


----------

